# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Martesa apo bashkëjetesa ?

## Albi

Kohet e fundit shum cifte kan filluar ti shmangen shum (MARTESES) duke e zevendsuar ate me te (Bashkejetuarit) sepse duke bashkejetuar mendojne se munde njifen me mir me njeriun qe duan.Mirpo a pranohet kjo gje sot ne Shqiperi duke patur parasysh traditat dhe zakonet tona.Kush ka mendim le ti thot.

ANTENA

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kohet e fundit shum cifte kan filluar ti shmangen shum (MARTESES) duke e zevendsuar ate me te (Bashkejetuarit) sepse duke bashkejetuar mendojne se munde njifen me mir me njeriun qe duan.Mirpo a pranohet kjo gje sot ne Shqiperi duke patur parasysh traditat dhe zakonet tona.Kush ka mendim le ti thot.
> 
> ANTENA


Bashkëjetesë në Shqipëri? 
Pse 20-30 vjet me një lagje, pallat , shkallë ose hyrjet përballë me po të njëjtët njerëz , çfarë quhet ajo? (lol)

Hajt, se është mësuar shqiptari, s'është çudi e madhe... 
Tani s'kam kohë të jap shembuj më konkretë mbi " këtë bashkëjetesë".   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sara_MISTRECE

Mendoj qe ç'do hap ndahet dhe nga mosha...Evitojne martesen dhe une jam dakord...
Secili prej nesh duhet te jete i pjekur dhe i realizuar per te arritur ke martesa....Populli shqiptar dhe prinderit tane e mendojne shume ndryshe nga ne sepse vete koha i ka mesuar ne ate menyre....Edhe pse martesa apo bashkejetesa pak a shume jane motra :buzeqeshje: ...me te vetmin ndryshim ne prezantim....Kjo eshte NUSJA ose BURRI im....dhe : Kjo eshte e DASHURA ime apo i DASHURI im...

----------


## ~Geri~

Bashkejetesa lindi per shume arsye si konkurence e Marteses e cila ze rolin kryesor ne shoqerine njerzore.


E para si koncept modernizimi duke u munduar qe ti iket pak jetes monotone sipas disa te emancipuareve.

E dyta lindi per te shmangur proceset e gjygjeve sepse ne kulturen e ketyre njerzve jeten duhet ta modifikosh me shume lidhje dhe per kete arsye Martesa ishte pengese sepse sa here do behej divorci (gjykata, ndarja e pasurise avokati etj)

E treta lindi si legalizim te dashnor-llukut po tani me nje element me te emancipuar  te fjales "bashkejetojme".

E katerta frika ndaj gruas ose "rralle ndaj burrit".Bashkejetesa i eliminon me shpejt pengesat e ndarjes se Martesa.

E pesta lidhja ne moshe te madhe.Eshte per tu theksuar se shume cifte lidhen  ose bashkejetojne ose martohen ne moshe te madhe dhe pastaj meqe njeriu ne kete modhe i jane skalitur huqet, karakteri, personaliteti etj ai e ka shume te veshtire te ndryshoje dhe ti pershtatet partnerit.Kurse martesa ose lidhja ne moshe sa me te re sjell fleksibilitetin dhe dinamiken e partnereve me njeri tjetrin dhe ato i pershtaten me lehte dhe mundohen te pranojne me lehete huqet, karakterin , personalitetin dhe keshtu problemet jane me te pakta.

Mirepo te zgjuarit ne vend qe te lidhen ne moshe jo madhore dhe kjo te ndikoje per pershtatjen e tyre ato lidhen ne mosha madhore dhe pastaj deshirojne te ndryshojne mynyrat e te sjellurit per tiu pershtatur njeri tjeterit.Mirepo brumi eshte gatuar dhe veshtire te ndryshoje mbi moshen 25-28 vjec.Edhe keshtu ngaqe e kane pasur shume te veshtire kete ndryshim dhe ngelin te zhgenjyer nga mospershatshmeria e tipave atehere zgjedhin metoden e bashkejeteses gjoja per te njohur njerine (thene me mire per ta shfrytezuar).

Mirepo Une ju bej nje pyetje shume te thjeshte.

*Ju jeni produkti  i rradhes i nje laboratori te ekzaminimit te tipave dhe karaktereve qe kerkon nje person.*

Mos e ulni veten kurre poshte dhe te zgjidhni bashkejetesen.Nese nje njeri ju do atehere pse ai nuk pranon te martohet me ju dhe te kaloje jeten ose hidherimet dhe kenaqesite.Pse ky njeri u dashka te rrika disa kohe dhe tiu shikoka, vezhgoka, provoka, shfrytezoka dhe pastaj te japi viston per martese.Nese ju do me te vertete atehere le tiu pranoje edhe me gabimet dhe problemet qe mund te keni ne mosperputhjen e tipave.

E pra shkurt Muhabeti bashkejetesa nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem se nje familje e pasigurte per te ardhmen e cila nuk ka baza te shendosha sociale, psikologjike, juridike dhe njerzore.

*
~Geri~*

----------


## Alket123

> Mos e ulni veten kurre poshte dhe te zgjidhni bashkejetesen.Nese nje njeri ju do atehere pse ai nuk pranon te martohet me ju dhe te kaloje jeten ose hidherimet dhe kenaqesite.Pse ky njeri u dashka te rrika disa kohe dhe tiu shikoka, vezhgoka, provoka, shfrytezoka dhe pastaj te japi viston per martese.Nese ju do me te vertete atehere le tiu pranoje edhe me gabimet dhe problemet qe mund te keni ne mosperputhjen e tipave.


Ne cfare vendi jetoni? Kur ti flet per probleme me duket se ti e ke kuptuar boten ke PhD kush e dine sa fushe jane etj.

Nje nga problemet e botes moderne eshte komforti. Ne aspektin monetar komforti lidhet me parane. Mbase jo ne Arabi Saudite por psh ne SHBA taksat per ciftin e martuar, 2 vete, jane me te larta se kur keta nuk jane te martuar. E zeme se marrin te dy 100000 dollare ne vit. Cdo te thote keta dy te kene $2000 me teper? Jeta eshte llogari Olimbi!

Nje aspekt ne boten moderne qe bashkejetesa eshte zgjidhje e pranueshme. Mos kodra mbas bregut.

----------


## Alket123

Harrova ne SHBA kreditet ne taksa per familjaret jepen kur keni femije. Atehere ndryshon puna jo kur nuk keni femije. Ka ndonje ne SHBA ka bere ndonjehere llogari me taksat e tij/tijat apo te tere derdimene pa dokumente jeni?

----------


## Albi

Une do te thosha se te (bashkejetuarit) eshte nje dicka qe smund ta provoj njeriu ne martese dhe per mendimin tim MARTESA nuk ndryshon shum nga te bashkjetuarit po per kundrazi te ben ta ndjesh veten me te lire duke superior dhe i pavarur nga tjeri ndersa ne MARTES njeriu e ndjene veten si nji pron qe i perket dikujt,por mos te harojme qe ne shqiperi eshte shum shpejt per te hyr ky sistem jetese

ANTENA

----------


## Alket123

> Plotesisht me ty GERI .....TITI mos ja fut kot. Po te ishte ashtu gjithe bota bashkejetonte nuk martohej. Martesa eshte martese lidhje jete, bashkejetesa eshte mirekuptim perkohshem me opsion per te marre rrugen kurdoqofte nuk ndjehesh kontent. Nuk e di si mendon ti po e para ka me shume seriozitet per mua.Po te ishte ashtu hajt te bashkejetojme gjithe jeten e te nderrojme partnere sa here te duam.......i jep rruge degjenerimit me duket. Dhe ne amerike taksat jane me te ulta per ciftet sesa per ata qe jane beqare. Si shembull shiko lehtesite per manovrime kur vjen puna e finances (apo te mortgages).


Me duket se nuk ke bere asnjehere taksa ne Amerike ose nese ke bere nuk i ke kushtuar vemendje. Standard deduction per 1 person beqar eshte me i ulet se standard deduction i po ketij personi por i martuar. Shifrat jane ne IRS.

Per vitin 2004 single status ishte $4500 per national average. Married filing-jointly $9900. Dmth shtese me teper $900. Situata ndryshon kur ke femije, atehere kreditet fillojne e rriten.

Sa per kredite, lehtesimet financiare per te martuarit eshte se te rinjte kalojne lehte bankruptsy sesa te martuarit te cilet ne shumicen e rasteve mendohen mire. Gjykatat jane me indipendente ne menyren si bejne "think" shoqerine dhe klasat. Gjykatat jane strikte. E pate Terry Schiavo gjykatat nuk u perzien ne lojen e Bushit. Te rinjve, te pamartuareve iu jepet nje shans i dyte ne shoqeri gjithmone nga keto gjykata.

Kjo jo me ligj por eshte si tradite nga gjykatat e Amerike.  Biznesi eshte me i leshuar te i japi kredi nje familjari sesa nje te riut sepse biznesi mendon ndryshe nga cfare mendon i riu. Biznesi nuk ka ndermend te perfundojue biznesin me -20% te investimit te tij sepse gjykata i jep te drejten e bankcruptsy ketij te te pamartuarit. Think!

Bashkejetesa eshte nje alternative optimale per te i bere balle jetes. Per national average ne US (rreth $30,000) ti humb cdo vit si i martuar $900 sipas vitit ne taksa. Pothuajse 1 milion leke te vjetra!  Jeta eshte llogari Olimbi! Per 2005 do humbesh $1000. Per 5 vjet ke humbur ne kosh te plehrwave $5000 dollare. Une kam nje pune te re tani mbas kolegjit dhe nuk mendoj se martesa eshte nje alternative per mua. Bashkejetesa eshte per mua.

Ne 20% fitim ne investime mesatarisht per 5 vjet me parate e kursuera ne standard deduction ne taksa une mund te bej $20,000 me gjithe te gruan qe bashkejetoj. Nje makine e re per te fejuaren per 5 vjetorin e bashkejeteses!

Amerika shkon ne Irak pushkaton irakenin per 1 fuci nafte ne mes te pazarit ti me ben dengla mua ketu. Po vete shifra 250,000 te vrare nga amerikanet, nga bombat e amerikaneve apo te kamikazeve te Zarkaut, nga semundjet etj. fale Amerikes. Keta amerikanet lexonin gazeten Izvestia ne sheshin Gorki ne Moske mos te arrijne te gjejne nje calaman si Zarkau?

Thuaj kete: Amerikanet nuk kane deshire ta kapin Zarkaun sic nuk kane deshire te mos kapin Bin Laden. Zarkau apo Bin Laden jane burra te mire dhe per opinionin tim Islami eshte feja me e prapambetur sepse ka lene ata popuj te tere ne coroditje por amerikanet po lozin nje loje te felliqur me keta popuj dhe po perfitojne nga padituria e tyre.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

jam plotesisht me bashkjetesen, traditat shqiptaree jan icik si sh mrapa.

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

Njerezit mendojn se me martesen mund te lidhin bashkshortin ose bashkshorten per jete,ndersa bashkjetesa nuk i jep siguri,ka dhe nga ato qe martesen e mendojn si hall me shum ose si penges.Ndryshimi sipas meje jan vetem disa letra dhe asgje tjeter.Tani ne Shqiperi kan filuar ti pranojn bashkjetesat te pakten persa i perket Tiranes, traditat nga dita ne dite po zbehen,nuk mendon me njeri per thashethemet e njerezve apo te farefisit.

----------


## Albi

> jam plotesisht me bashkjetesen, traditat shqiptaree jan icik si sh mrapa.



Ok MiLaNiStE dhe une me ty jam po do doja te bej nji pytje me shum per sport ok;

Pyetja====> Po sikur mbas 2 apo 3 vjetve bashkejetes ne nji dit te bukr te thot i dashuri qe shiko zemra ne te 2 nuk jemi per njeri tjetrin si do pergjigjesh ti ??
Pergjigjen une e kam po do doja te dija dhe tenden ok  :buzeqeshje: 

ANTENA

----------


## Albi

> Njerezit mendojn se me martesen mund te lidhin bashkshortin ose bashkshorten per jete,ndersa bashkjetesa nuk i jep siguri,ka dhe nga ato qe martesen e mendojn si hall me shum ose si penges.Ndryshimi sipas meje jan vetem disa letra dhe asgje tjeter.Tani ne Shqiperi kan filuar ti pranojn bashkjetesat te pakten persa i perket Tiranes, traditat nga dita ne dite po zbehen,nuk mendon me njeri per thashethemet e njerezve apo te farefisit.


Sa per ket qe thua une do ta jap ty pergjigjen  epyetjes qe i bera MiLaNiStE ok

Ne shqiperi moos te harrojme se Maertesa ka rrenje te forta tek ne dhe nuk prishet as per tekat e njerit po as te tjetrit ok.Sepse Kur martohesh do te thot qe ke shum detyrime ndaj shum personave si psh ndaj familjes ndaj rrethit shoqeror dhe shum shum te tjera.
Ndersa te (BASHKEJETUARIT) je ti dhe vetem ti qe mund tu japesh rrug gjerave dhe smund ti kerkosh llogari askujt dhe mos te harrojme qe ne bashkjetese njeriu vepron dhe si te doje ok .gje qe ne martes nuk ndoth.

ANTENA

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

> Ne shqiperi moos te harrojme se Maertesa ka rrenje te forta tek ne dhe nuk prishet as per tekat e njerit po as te tjetrit ok.Sepse Kur martohesh do te thot qe ke shum detyrime ndaj shum personave si psh ndaj familjes ndaj rrethit shoqeror dhe shum shum te tjera.
> Ndersa te (BASHKEJETUARIT) je ti dhe vetem ti qe mund tu japesh rrug gjerave dhe smund ti kerkosh llogari askujt dhe mos te harrojme qe ne bashkjetese njeriu vepron dhe si te doje ok .gje qe ne martes nuk ndoth.
> 
> ANTENA


Shum gjera kan ndryshuar nuk jan me si me par,traditat tashme s kan me vleren e dikurshme.Brezi i sotem s para e vret shum mendjen per martes.Persa i perket pyejtejes qe i bere Milanistes,edhe sikur i martum te jesh edhe me femij sot ta bejne naften s'eshte me si perpara qe ke detyrime e me the e te thash.Pastaj cdo gje varet nga njeriu.Pse ti si thua kur nuk ka dashuri,kompromis midis ciftit  duhet te rrish me pahir per hir te te tjereve.S ma ha mendje se do ishte e drejt.....

----------


## Zana e malit

Bashkjetesa lindi si nje rezultat, apo me mire thene, si nje pasoje e mos tolerances mes cifteve dhe vazhdon qe te luaj akoma kete rol: *"Po me mirekuptove, tolerove gjate bashkejeteses ka gjasa te jesh gruaja, burri im, ne te kunderten secili ne rruge te vet"*

 Sot neper shtetet perendimore, ne te shumten e rasteve, martesat behen me te vetmin qellim qe te perfitohet nga to: nje femer martohet (perkohesisht) me nje bur pasanik ne menyre qe me pas t'a ndaje dhe ne fund t'i merr nje pjese te pasurise, e njejta ndodh dhe me meshkujt. 
Kjo vjen nga shkaku qe njerezit sa me shume pavaresohen dhe sa me shume posedojne liri, qe do te thoja une te shfrenuar, aq me pak i jepet rendesi marteses, apo jetes ne bashkeshortesi.

*Per mendimin tim jam KUNDER (CONTRA) bashkjeteses dhe PER (PRO) marteses!*

Te pakten me nje martese te mirfillte, te shendoshe, perplot mirekuptim e harmoni jeta eshte me e bukur, le te sakrifikojme per nje jete te tille!

ZeM

----------


## Xhixhua

> Me duket se nuk ke bere asnjehere taksa ne Amerike ose nese ke bere nuk i ke kushtuar vemendje. Standard deduction per 1 person beqar eshte me i ulet se standard deduction i po ketij personi por i martuar. Shifrat jane ne IRS.
> 
> Per vitin 2004 single status ishte $4500 per national average. Married filing-jointly $9900. Dmth shtese me teper $900. Situata ndryshon kur ke femije, atehere kreditet fillojne e rriten.
> 
> Sa per kredite, lehtesimet financiare per te martuarit eshte se te rinjte kalojne lehte bankruptsy sesa te martuarit te cilet ne shumicen e rasteve mendohen mire. Gjykatat jane me indipendente ne menyren si bejne "think" shoqerine dhe klasat. Gjykatat jane strikte. E pate Terry Schiavo gjykatat nuk u perzien ne lojen e Bushit. Te rinjve, te pamartuareve iu jepet nje shans i dyte ne shoqeri gjithmone nga keto gjykata.
> 
> Kjo jo me ligj por eshte si tradite nga gjykatat e Amerike.  Biznesi eshte me i leshuar te i japi kredi nje familjari sesa nje te riut sepse biznesi mendon ndryshe nga cfare mendon i riu. Biznesi nuk ka ndermend te perfundojue biznesin me -20% te investimit te tij sepse gjykata i jep te drejten e bankcruptsy ketij te te pamartuarit. Think!
> 
> Bashkejetesa eshte nje alternative optimale per te i bere balle jetes. Per national average ne US (rreth $30,000) ti humb cdo vit si i martuar $900 sipas vitit ne taksa. Pothuajse 1 milion leke te vjetra!  Jeta eshte llogari Olimbi! Per 2005 do humbesh $1000. Per 5 vjet ke humbur ne kosh te plehrwave $5000 dollare. Une kam nje pune te re tani mbas kolegjit dhe nuk mendoj se martesa eshte nje alternative per mua. Bashkejetesa eshte per mua.
> ...


Pershendetje Titi !
Nuk e di se cfare dege ke mbaruar dhe c'pune ben por per punen e taksave mendoj se je gabim. Kur ben taksat nuk shef irs books sa e kane ceilings, tax brackets e deductions te dalesh ne konkluzion direkt se sa ruan dhe sa harxhon. Duhet te maresh ne kalkulim dhe rrogat e mara dhe te krahasosh taksat e vena ndaj ketyre rrogave. Nje njeri i pamartuar qe ben 50000$ ne vit  ja kepusin koken me takse kur e merr ne krahasim me nje cift qe ben combined 100-110. Ne llogarine qe ben ti qe njeri e ka 4500 tjetri 9900...ne qofte se thuhen rrogat atehere e kupton se kush paguan me shume ( duke marre mesataret dhe bere krahasimet). Vete  shteti ( sic ke thene dhe ti me gjykatat) jep lehtesira te tilla per te perforcuar tek njerezit ( dhe sigurisht me menyra te tjera gjithashtu) idene e familjes qe ketu degjenerohet dita dites.
Nje keshille vllazerore qe ske pse e merr parasysh ne qofte se s'do....forumet lexohen nga shume veta...mendimet per zarkon dhe mjekren e shpellave mbaji per vete mos i deklaro. Per mendimin tim je gabim qe i mbron dhe thua jane njerez te mire. Per fene gjithashtu frenohu se ofendon te tjere. Njerez si ata qe thua ti i japin emer te keq fese islamike .. e perdorin fene si mburoje dhe arme per te shtyre njerez ...
Se dolem nga njera teme ne tjetren.....
Milaniste.......do bashkejetoje gjithe jeten ti? Pa patur unazen ne gisht? Shume e cuditshme me duket sidomos kur vjen muhabeti tek vajzat shqiptare . Mbase jam gabim dhe shume konservator por prape s'me duket se thoni ato qe mendoni me termend.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> na merzitet vallaji ..


Po, na e shpifën me të dyja ( bashkëjetesë e martesë bashkë). 
Na lanë tek baba. 
(lol)

----------


## susglob

Mos u merzit shpirt sepse ka martesa e martesa e bashkjetesa e bashkjetesa.  Rendesi ka te gjesh njeriun e mire dhe qe te mos ndjehesh keq ne ate bashkejetese ose martese.
Une kam experience te mire dhe nga bashkjetesa dhe nga martesa.   Jam martuar shume e vogel 18vjec dhe 16 njoha burrin dhe bashkejetuam se bashku.  Keto ishin rrethanat tona.  Pamvaresisht e vogel jam shume happy qe kam gjetur kete burre.  Pamvaresisht te gjithe ne kemi te metat tona.  

Bashkejetesa mendoj une mua te pakten me dha pak kohe te rritesha dhe te piqesha dhe te shikoja me mire cfare kerkoja nga burri im.  Pak a shume e kisha nje ide dhe mu plotesuan ato dhe u martuam.  Per mua martesa eshte nje leter.  Por gjithashtu kur ke femije eshte esenciale "essential" per femijet pasi femijet dhe ketu ne SHBA i thone "bastards" pa prinder te martuar.  Per mua ky eshte arsyeja me e madhe e marteses.  Une bera femije mbas 8 vjet e martuar dhe kam kaluar shume mire si beqare me burrin "pervec disa gjerave qe nuk behen kur nuk je beqare LOL" por duhesh te martohesha atehere pasi prinderit ishin "ke dy vjet tani duhet te martohesh".  Por I never regret it.  Keshtu qe po gjete njeriun e mire te bashkjetosh per nja dy vjet them une dhe pastaj mund te martohesh.  

Nejse kjo eshte opinjoni im.

----------


## green

Per te 100000 here (a me shume) te dyja bashkejetese jane. 
Martesa, ajo copa e letres, cope letre mbetet. Po nuk u kuptove me ate qe po bashkejeton (si ne bashkejetese si ne martese), s'te ngelet vecse ta zjesh e ti pish lengun...asaj copes se letres sigurisht :buzeqeshje: .
Martesa ka ate avantazhin qe ne shoqerite mendjembyllura, ku njerezit shohin qimen tek shtepia e tjetrit e nuk shohin trarin qe i ka zene syte per vete, e pra ne keto shoqeri te mbron goxha nga gojet e keqija.
Bashkejetesa per t'u kuptuar drejt do tradite sigurisht. Po ne fund te fundit cdo gje do e kete nje fillim dikur, e ne shqiptaret u kujtuam ta fillonim kete, ne dekaden e fundit...
Hajde per te mire! e mundesisht te kuptoje gjithkush sa me shume nga vetja e nga ajo qe vertet deshiron te krijoje ne jeten e vet :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## bija_e_detit

plotesisht dakort me parafolesen , martesa ndryshon nga bashkejetesa vetem nga nje cope letre ne gjykate. sdo te thote se u martove dhe kjo te garanton siguri, edhe sikur te jete ashtu sic thone ca me larte : dmth ndihesh me i sigurt ne martese, se bashkeshorti/bashkeshortja e kane te veshtire te te lene, se i ndalon forca e zakonit familja te afermit, nqs nje martes ka vdekur ka vdekur, rri apo iken burri im ne kete rast per mua ska rendesi, me mire nje dashuri e perjetshme e lumtur (dhe sme behet vone fare ca thone njerezit poshte e perpjete) se sa nje martese e kote ku une fle ne dhome edhe ai ne kuzhine..... RENDESI KA SA ME DO EDHE SA E DUA LETRAT E MARTESES JANE KOTESIRA. 
PS: E VETMJA GJE QE DO DOJA DO ISHTE TE ME JEPTE ATESINE E FEMIJES.... dhe per sa kohe qe ai do ishte pjestar i familjes time i kemi bere letrat ne gjykate apo jo ska ci duhet njeriu...
peace.....

----------


## Henri

susglob, green dhe bije e detit keni fol si shpirt. Mire qe e kane mbledhur ca mendjen vajzat e rraces sone, se sa per djemte, prit gomar te mbije bar u be ky muhabet.  Djemte tane thone "po s'te deshi ai kur bashkejetoni te flak ne rruge..." po mire mo, qe te mos doje nje femer te martohet nuk u shkon ndonjehere ne mendje ju? Nejse, martesa eshte e domosdoshme atehere kur njerit nga partnereve (ose prinderve te tyre) i hyn frika e dyshimi e mosbesimi per lidhjen qe ka, e fillon presioni i marteses. Keshille nga une, me mire mblidhni rripin e hiqini vizen asaj lidhjeje sesa te mbani unazen ne gisht per syte e botes e te hani brrylin nga pas kraheve. 
Nje e mire e bashkejeteses eshte se te jepet mundesia te zgjedhesh, sipas kushteve e shoqerive ne te cilat jeton. Nese je kunder marteses si parim apo institucion, te pakten merr te gjitha te tjerat nga bashkejetesa. 
Personalisht nese do te me duhej te beja nje martese (te dyte dmth  :buzeqeshje: ) nuk do ta vrisja mendjen fare, pasi meqe bashkejetesa dhe martesa per mua nuk ndryshojne shume nga njera tjetra, njesoj do te ishte. Po me pare do firmosja aktin e mbrojtjes se pasurise paramartesore, se sic na paralajmeron dhe Titi, jeta eshte llogari  :buzeqeshje: ) Kundershtimi me i madh qe kam une ndaj marteses eshte se nuk u jep mundesi te barabarta te gjitheve te martohen, si heteroseksualeve ashtu dhe homoseksualeve, andaj ne kete aspekt me duket shume hipokrit si akt.

----------

